# Assassin's Creed Unity will not start-up



## Chumba132 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi,
I purchased AC unity, liberation and china on steam yesterday
All except AC Unity are working properly :banghead:
Keep getting 'AC unity has stopped working' when I start it up
I have checked my vcredist versions, my directx versions 
I have verified the cache, installed the game on both drives
I have tried to rename a few .dll files per guidance on the steam forums
I have ran it in different compatibility modes and as admin and still, it will not launch

Please help 

Thanks


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome to TSF,

This issue seems to hit a limited number of people, me been one.
On the ACU.exe Set compatibility mode to Windows 7 and check the "Run as Administration" box.
You also need to set Uplay.exe, Uplaylauncher.exe (and 64-bit version) to the same compatibility mode and run as Admin


----------



## Chumba132 (Dec 29, 2015)

Tried it
Doesn't work 
Ran it in all available compatibility modes and admin


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Could you please post your system specs. If you dont know how theres a tool in my Link called Speccy. Once its loaded click on File > Publish Snapshot and link it in your next post.


----------



## Chumba132 (Dec 29, 2015)

Aus_Karlos said:


> Could you please post your system specs. If you dont know how theres a tool in my Link called Speccy. Once its loaded click on File > Publish Snapshot and link it in your next post.


here are my specs in the attachment


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Have you disabled programs that generate Overlays.
Steam Overlay (shouldn't cause issues)
Uplay Overlay (Can be the cause)
Shadowplay ( Highly likely)
PrecisionX OSD ( Can be the cause)
MSI Afterburner ( Can be the cause)
Riva Tuner

The last two driver updates have caused ShadowPlay to crash for a few AAA title games.


----------



## Chumba132 (Dec 29, 2015)

Tried it


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you open "event Viewer" and then open custom views and administrative events. Hopefully there should be some logs of the crashes. Can you take a picture of the logs in full?


----------



## Chumba132 (Dec 29, 2015)

It was waaay to long to screenshot the whole thing so I just took a shot of when I first installed it and tried to run it


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Im about 50/50 sure its a DEP halt. Error 0xc05 usually means DEP has stepped in an stop the program executing from memory.
This can also be due to new microcode that the CPU hasnt been updated with yet. (The OS Kernel usually updates the CPU Firmware at boot)
Your running BIOS Version F8 which is relatively new, but Gigabyte has released Version F9 with *Better system compatibility for Intel® 5th Generation Core™ Processors* - which could mean they've patched a few things. If you've flashed a BIOS before i'd update it so see if theres any improvements.


----------



## bacom (Jan 26, 2016)

Aus_Karlos said:


> Im about 50/50 sure its a DEP halt. Error 0xc05 usually means DEP has stepped in an stop the program executing from memory.
> ........


Isn't DEP only enabled for windows programs by default?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

DEP is enabled for all programs, there is an exclusion list you can add programs to. But DEP will always step in if theres a protected memory execution (This can have the potential to write to the BIOS or modify the Boot sector of a HDD)


----------

